
Show HN: Identify AWS and GCP overspending in one dashboard - mlabouardy
https://www.reddit.com/r/coolgithubprojects/comments/bo2tqk/identify_aws_and_gcp_overspending_in_one_dashboard/
======
mlabouardy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo)

------
mlabouardy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8)

------
mlabouardy
I will appreciate your feedback

